# vista firewall



## neselramos (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey! Sir, I just wanna know what firewall do you think is best for vista?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Windows Firewall for Vista is decent (like the XP firewall with some added outbound protection). Along with the protection provided by most router firewalls, it is fairly good.

Currently there are not many third-party Personal Firewalls which support Windows Vista. There is an incomplete List of Vista Compatible Applications which includes a listing of Personal Firewalls for Vista.

What is best is hard to say as there hasn't been a reputable, thorough testing of Personal Firewalls for Vista made yet.


----------



## neselramos (Aug 15, 2007)

oh ok thank you! when something comes up can you message me?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Keep an eye out on the security and Vista boards. You are not the first, nor will be the last, to want to find a good Personal Firewall for Vista. The jump from XP to Vista is significant enough that firewall developers have their work cut out for them, and development from the major companies is currently underway. While Vista isn't the mainstream Windows OS yet like XP, things will transition and the demand for quality security products for Vista will increase.

Addendum: We like to encourage open support on the boards over private support via PM. This is done for many reasons. Promoting the participation of multiple users, including staff, on an open forum allows for greater coverage as well as allow people to learn from issues which have been brought up and resolved. It also helps fairly distribute the load on our volunteers, increasing the level of response by allowing others to openly contribute. Response times, and the quality of responses, are improved. As such, I do not make it a policy to give support over PM unless it of a sensitive nature which warrants privacy.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Zonealarm works with vista.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine most users needing more than the Vista firewall...


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

johnwill said:


> I can't imagine most users needing more than the Vista firewall...


How good is the vista firewall?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's more than adequate for 99% of the computing public. I'm sure there are some features that it doesn't have that 3rd party products have, but it offers full firewall functionality in both directions.


----------

